
46M games sold in Steam Winter Sale and $270M estimated revenue - fmavituna
https://medium.com/steam-spy/about-steam-winter-sale-76a75abe152a#.uyec4rkm3
======
babuskov
As one of the developers I can confirm that the Winter Sale brings in the most
money. In my case, I got more sales now than at game launch.

